# uk Importer for Rhino, Animal Plasitcs, Herptek and Vision Vivs



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I am looking for a UK distributor for the following:


Animal Plastics

RHINO VIVS | The Ultimate Vivarium

Herptek - professional reptile housing

Vision Products

I am loving all these brands and want to find good prices in £££ for them.

Olly


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

chimpy666 said:


> I am looking for a UK distributor for the following:
> 
> 
> Animal Plastics Isn't one as far as I know
> ...


Hope that helps


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool that helps alot


Someone must be able to source animal plastics into the UK.


----------



## Chaosdarklight (Dec 21, 2008)

Animal Plastics will deliver to the UK.

I asked them...all their vivs come flat packed so its easy to transport


----------



## adam--r (Dec 12, 2006)

Eurorep are the distributors for Vision racks


----------

